# American Embroidery Supply Offers Easy Stitch For Childrenswear



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

When embroidering on apparel for infants and children, you need a stabilizer that will be soft and comfortable against their skin. Easy Stitch EMB200, offered by American Embroidery Supply, is for just this purpose. 

It’s made of super soft melt-blown 100% polypropylene and ensures that the wearer will never know it’s there. It’s embossed with perforated holes for multidirectional stability. It’s also inherently flame retardant. 

Easy Stitch EMB200 is washable and dry-cleanable once the excess is torn away. Excess material may disappear in the dryer or in the dry-cleaning process. It comes in a 1.75-ounce weight and will support low stitch counts on any type of children’s wear fabrics such as jersey, interlock, 100% cotton or cotton/polyester blends.

A 60-inch width comes in 55 yards and 110 yards. The 30-inch width is offered in 55 yards and 110 yards. A 10-inch width comes in 25 yards and 50 yards. And 7.5- x 8-inch sheets come in three package sizes: 100 pieces, 250 pieces or 500 pieces.

All online orders are shipped the same or next business day. Detailed instructions on how to use many of the specialty stabilizers are available on the Web site. For more information, please contact American Embroidery Supply at 888-518-6522; 706-322-3141; fax: 706-322-8504; or e-mail: [email protected].


----------

